# Neofinetia f. Kin Ro Kaku in spike



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 8, 2016)

This is the first neo in spike for this year.
I have two of this same variety and this one has better colored leaves.

By the way, how is the value of the tiger leafed neo determined?
If I'm correct, I've read that tiger leaf is the only type of variegation that can be maintain via seed propagation, hence lower price than others, as well as the fact that these tend to be easy and relatively fast growing?

I bought two of this neos for just $25 each on eBay from In-Situ seller, who by the way always carry very healthy plants.

When I saw the price, I just jumped on them as I always wanted tiger leaf neo. 

To my eyes, this is a lot prettier than what I saw the show in January and that thing was well over $100 for a single growth.

Mine has ruby root tip on both plants as well. 

Last, tiger leaf need brighter light for the best leaf color expression, right?


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2016)

I like it. I'm sure the area around the neo come sundown will smell fantastic. 

I think the value of neos are mainly driven by three factors

1) are they easy to propagate. Some neos are sterile 
2) are they quick or slow growing
3) market demand


----------



## myxodex (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice one. I don't know this particular variety but many of the tiger types can revert to green if grown at low light levels, so yes I can confirm that high light levels help bring out the variegation.

As for propagation of variegation from seed, I've heard that the marginal type do not breed true, but I have no details on what results turn out. The stripe varieties apparently can be propagated. I've seen Orihime seedlings for sale and they were variegated. My understanding with the stripe types is that you need to get seed from a pod on a variegated growth (optimally one that carries variegation as many fine stripes). Only a fraction of the seedlings will have variegation (so you need a bit of luck); some seedlings will be all green and some all yellow (obviously these will not grow). 

I've sowed seed from a cross Kinkounishiki X Takaranishiki, and I can already tell that some of them are all yellow.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 8, 2016)

Lower light can cause them to revert back to plain green?? No!!!!
I'll have to make sure they get cooked in the sun. lol I think this variety has white flowers, so if the leaves turn plain green, I have no point as I have white with plain leafed varieties already. I like them, they are classic, but wouldn't want more.

Tiger leaf being the only variegated neo that maintain its variegation via seed propagation is something I read on Orchids magazine years ago.

Regarding other variegated neos passing the variegation feature via propagation, it might not be through seeds but tissure culture?

I have also read that division at the wrong time can cause loss of variegation. This applies to other genus like Cymbidium goeringii for example.

All yellow will be cool, but what a sad destiny! lol


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 8, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'll have to make sure they get cooked in the sun.



Don't overdo it or you could get some unsightly sunburns on the leaves. That being said, it should take up to 3000 fc at peak daylight hours and requires more light than just about any other variety. It doesn't burn easily. Just be aware and mindful about it. I'd love to see and hear all about your further successes with this plant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks!
Alright, I'll keep that in mind.

I haven't burned any of my neos, even the one that got really bright sun, which turned very faintly yellowed. 

Spots on this tiger leaf variety would be very unsightly. 

Anyways, my other neos are "waking" up one by one now.
I see a spike emerging on my Tamakongu for the first time after so many growths, one Amami Island strain, then some neo hybrids exploding with spikes. Yay!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 9, 2016)

I've never burned any of mine either, but I have bleached a few. I must confess I was worried after you posted, but then I consulted with a friend who knows more about Kinroukaku than I do. Then I edited my post.


I discovered a spike on my Fukujyumaru today :clap: right after my cat knocked it to the floor and damaged one of the root tips.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good that it's one root tip and not the spike! lol


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice form, and yes give it lots of light for best leaf color. I recommend "Cattleya light" - very bright but essentially no direct sun. If I grow mine here in full sun they are toast quickly.

Interesting idea about growing plants with chimeral variegation via seed. From the little I've heard, the number of seedlings coming out with this pattern is indeed low - perhaps one in ten thousand. I cannot comment on that other than it may not be that difficult to do since mass propagating is pretty easy - just pick the one(s) out that show the pattern and toss the rest.

Chimeral Neos are quite variable too. The varieties Nishidemiyako, Orihime, and Rainnohikari for example all undergo huge variegation shifts from growth to growth, though the variegation pattern within a grow remains constant. I've seen the same thing with variegated forms of Rhapis excelsa.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 14, 2016)

An update. 
Any time now!

Sorry about the blurry picture. couldn't get the right light.
Still can see the hint of pink on the spur.

I just love this stage of neo flower buds.
They look so strange, in a good way. Little aliens. lol


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice, keep us posted.
BTW, I don't grow Neos but I was tempted by an INCREDIBLE eBay Neo auction from In-situ last year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 14, 2016)

You should have!! 

I remember he sold a few times last year. Some of them were very large mounted ones with huge roots dangling down! lol

Just recently he sold lots of pink flowering variety for $25. 
I was really tempted even though I already have two mature ones of the same variety and lots of seedlings. Haha

I think they will do well at the very front of everything you have right by the window. Don't you have any draft?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 14, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> They look so strange, in a good way. Little aliens. lol



I'm thinking "swimmers..."


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 14, 2016)

It's exciting, isn't it?!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Apr 15, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I'm thinking "swimmers..."




Symbolism is very important to the society from which Furan derive. Consider how admired the roots are in the Spring time, and then when you see the flowers in this stage it completes the mystery of their appeal.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 15, 2016)

Not everyone is open, but I took a couple of shots anyway.
The pink tinge on the spur stays, which I like. 

I couldn't get a clear shot of the root tip, but it is very shiny and pretty in person.
There are many new roots, but they are positioned in a way that it is hard to take a picture of them, only this one happens to stick out and over the edge of the pot.

This plant grows by the window. Under the light only for the photo.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 15, 2016)

What a cutie!!!! Wish list...


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 15, 2016)

Once it got dark, the fragrance kicked in.

It is amazing!!! 

Too bad I can't post it. haha


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2016)

Very lovely and delicate.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2016)

So pretty and almost feminine once the bloom is open.
I really like this one and am looking forward to seeing
the other Neos you have when in bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't know if it is normal for this particular variety blooms this early, but my others are still very low in spike, so it looks like they will flower in their normal season, say, June-July.

So far, still only two more plants showing spikes, Amami Island strain one and Bean Leaf, Tamakongo, which will be my first time seeing this flower! Yay!!!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Apr 16, 2016)

In my experience, variegated plants usually bloom earlier than the non-variegated Furan.

Your plant came from Sacramento, California. I have noticed that some of the plants that I have gotten this past winter from the west coast, have started spiking or growing colorful root tips earlier than my other plants acquired over previous years--those that have acclimated to my environment.

It would be interesting to see if this plant blooms the same time next year.


----------



## Marco (Apr 16, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Once it got dark, the fragrance kicked in.
> 
> It is amazing!!!
> 
> Too bad I can't post it. haha



I can't wait for my neos to start opening up. My whole apartment will smell like neos




MattWoelfsen said:


> Your plant came from Sacramento, California. I have noticed that some of the plants that I have gotten this past winter from the west coast, have started spiking or growing colorful root tips earlier than my other plants acquired over previous years--those that have acclimated to my environment.



Was it the tag? I don't see any other hint of Sacramento.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Apr 16, 2016)

Marco, it is not on the tag. I know this vendor: insituorchids. He is out of Sacramento, California. I have bought many non-Furan orchids from him. If memory serves, he started selling huge, mounted Furan with long roots and many fans--Amami Furan, about September 2015(?). This plant that is under discussion was one of ten plants available.

Insituorchids only has two auctions going on eBay. But he usually has several dozen different plants available--guess his stock is low?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 16, 2016)

MattWoelfsen said:


> In my experience, variegated plants usually bloom earlier than the non-variegated Furan.
> 
> Your plant came from Sacramento, California. I have noticed that some of the plants that I have gotten this past winter from the west coast, have started spiking or growing colorful root tips earlier than my other plants acquired over previous years--those that have acclimated to my environment.
> 
> It would be interesting to see if this plant blooms the same time next year.



Yes, I will find out next year, I guess. 
I bought two, and only this one is flowering. 
The other one ( had two old dry spikes) shows no signs of spiking but growing many roots. 

I love this vendor. I didn't buy those large mounted ones because they were mounted. lol

He usually does have lots going, but then takes breaks and then put out a bunch again. I love this guy! Always great plants for good price!


----------



## Marco (Apr 16, 2016)

MattWoelfsen said:


> Marco, it is not on the tag. I know this vendor: insituorchids. He is out of Sacramento, California. I have bought many non-Furan orchids from him. If memory serves, he started selling huge, mounted Furan with long roots and many fans--Amami Furan, about September 2015(?). This plant that is under discussion was one of ten plants available.
> 
> Insituorchids only has two auctions going on eBay. But he usually has several dozen different plants available--guess his stock is low?



Got it! missed the reference to insitu. But then again i only mentioned the tags because you seem to be particularly keen in the finer details in photos. oke: I went back and started looking at the photos to see what may have hinted where it was sourced from. I was always a big wheres waldo fan.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You should have!!
> 
> I remember he sold a few times last year. Some of them were very large mounted ones with huge roots dangling down! lol


Yes, those were the ones. I have never had any luck w/ Neos, maybe those mounted ones are the way to go.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2016)

looking good


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice leaf colour.

Equally lovely subtle flowers.

Obviously providing great culture.

Well done


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks. 

I'm just in love with the fragrance every night!


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2016)

I just bought a Neo from In Situ. He's got some nice plants! We had a discussion at the Sac. show about how Tom (KyushuTom) grows his outside. Jeff (I think that's his name?) just started keeping them out year round, as have I, based on our temps here in Sac (like a week below freezing - which I bring them in for, but otherwise out) and Tom's experience in Japan.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2016)

His plants are the best! Always super clean healthy looking and often more than single growth. 

Yes, neos will fare much better when given cold (not freezing obviously) winter.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 26, 2016)

So, the flowers are almost spent after only about 10 days.
I know these flowers last barely one to two weeks, but oh, well. 

Interesting thing is that the color turned buttery yellow in the final two days. 
It was quite pretty way to go, I thought. lol


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2016)

Cool. I would have demolished that plant in a pot. I will definitely try mounted if In-situ has similar ones to those mentioned above. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 26, 2016)

I will repot this plant now that the flowers are mostly gone.
I like clear plastic with extra slits, and chunkier mix.


----------

